# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  معاوية صابر .. اترك المريخ يا جمال .. فقد انتهت الحكاية

## الاباتشي

*


قبل سنوات .. ليس بعيدة .. كنت اتحدث عبر الهاتف (الثابت) مع الاخ الصديق عصام الحاج عثمان افضل سكرتير مر علي تاريخ المريخ الحديث .. وكان يحدثني عن شخص (جديد) علي المريخ يرشحه لخلافته في سكرتارية النادي .. وكان الخليفة المقصود هو السكرتير الحالي للمريخ (الجديد) محمد جعفر قريش ..!!


< تذكرت حديث عصام وانا اطالع قرارات مجلس المريخ التي صدرت بعد (النكسة) وحملت توقيع قريش .. حاولت بالامس الاتصال بالاخ عصام وكانت الشبكة مشغولة .. واعتقد ان شبكة المريخ هذه الايام كلها (مشغولة) ..!!
< ويري مجلس المريخ الموقر في الفقرة (4) من القرارات ما يلي : (يتحمل مجلس المريخ بحكم مسئوليته النتائج السالبه فى البطولة الأفريقية ويرى أن هذه النتائج مسئولية أخفاق الاجهزه الفنية والاداريه واللاعبين والاعلام المريخى السالب وبعض الجمهور المتعصب وسوف نبدأ صفحة جديده أبتداء من تمرين الغد ) ..!
< ها نحن نفتح الصفحة يا قريش .. وكلنا امل ان تتسع الصدور وتتقبل النقد ..
< وطبيعي ان نفتح الصفحة بالاخ الكريم جمال الوالي رئيس النادي .. مع الوعد بان تكون الصفحة التالية عن السكرتير قريش ..!!
< وجمال دخل المريخ مثل مانديلا محمولا علي اكتاف الجماهير .. واختصر زمنا طويلا ليدخل القلوب وينال لقب الرئيس المحبوب من كل الاطراف ..!!
< تلك كانت البداية .. كانت مبشرة لغد مشرق ..
< وبدأ جمال البنيان .. ليس في فريق كرة القدم .. كنا نتوقع ان يبني الفريق مثلما فعل ابراموفيتش مع تشلسي .. بدأ يبني في الاستاد والنادي والمنشأت .. وبني صرحا عاليا شامخا يخطف الابصار .. بني القلعة او كما يقولون (الرد كاسل)..
< وطوبة فوقها طوبة يرتفع البنيان .. وطوبة وراء طوبة فوق الرؤوس من الجمهور في الرد كاسل ..!!
< ويبني جمال .. طابق فوق طابق .. والطوب فوق الرؤوس يتهاوي .. ويبقي (الرد كاسل) صامدا لا يهزه الغضب .. ولا يشقه الم الجمهور ..!!
< مضي عام .. ثم عام .. واعوام تمضي والمريخ يتراجع .. وبالرغم من ذلك يبقي (الرد كاسل) صامدا ثابتا لا يتأثر ولا يتحسر ..!!
< في العام الاول قلنا كانت بداية ..
< وفي الثاني قلنا كانت حكاية ..
< وفي الثالث قلنا كانت لنا ايام ..
< وفي الرابع قلنا ادونا خاطركم ..!!
< وفي الخامس قلنا للزمان ارجع يا زمان ..!!
< وستة يا جمال والحال ياهو نفس الحال .. وفي (جواي) صدى الذكري ..!!
< صفقة مضروبة واخري معطوبة .. وجيب من الهلال ..!!
< وجيب من الهلال .. ياهو الهلال يا جمال .. فاين المريخ .. اين التاريخ .. حدثنا بربك من سرق التاريخ من المريخ ..!!
< وبعد النكسة تعالوا نقول : (هذه النتائج مسئولية أخفاق الاجهزه الفنية والادارية واللاعبين والاعلام المريخى السالب وبعض الجمهور المتعصب) ..!!
< استغفر الله لي ولكم ..!!
< والان بعد النهاية .. اسمعنا يا جمال ..
< فانت المشكلة ..!!
< سجلت اللاعبين محليين واجانب .. وسجلت المدربين محليين واجانب ..
< لم تفكر يوما في تسجيل الاداريين ..!!
< لم تكن لديك الفكرة .. ليس عيبا ان تدخل المريخ رئيسا بلا فكرة .. فقد كان اول منصب رياضي يتقلده الرئيس الاسبق ماهل ابو جنة احمد رئاسة نادي المريخ ..!!
< ماهل جمع حوله العمالقة .. فماذا جمعت انت .. وماذا فعلت غير (الرد كاسل) الحجر الذي لا يحس ولا يشعر بالم الجمهور الذي وصفه مجلسك بالمتعصب وحمله مسؤولية النتائج السالبة ..!!
< افتح الدفتر يا جمال ..
< من في تشكيلة المريخ نجما غير العجب الموهوب ..!!
< اتدري كيف دخل العجب كشف المريخ ..؟؟
< سم لنا لاعبا يشبه العجب سجلته انت وبقي في كشف المريخ رمزا واسما وعنوانا ..
< لقد سجلت وما ابقيت لاعبا .. وكما قال الشاعر : قلبي يري الدنيا باجمعها ولكن لا يري احدا ..!!
< لقد دفعت وانفقت حتي خفنا عليك من كثرة الصرف ..!!
< فانت الاول في الدفع والانفاق ..!! لم يسبقك احد .. ولن يسبقك احد ايضا ..
< فراجع الدفتر .. واسأل نفسك قبل ان يسألك الناس (ماهي الحصيلة) ..!!
< ماذا حصدت من ارضك المزروعة بالسماد المستورد والمحلي .. اين الشجر اين الثمر .. اين المريخ الذي نعرفه يا جمال ..!!
< لقد صمتنا .. وسكتنا ووضعنا القلم الذي كتب عن كاس مانديلا ( سجل يا تاريخنا ودون .. مريخنا يرسم بالكفر ويلون) .. وضعناه في السجن ..!!
< وخرجنا من زمن التخدير ودخلنا زمن التشفير ..!! .. وصمتنا .. وسكتنا ووضعنا القلم الذي خاض اشرس المعارك في السجن ..!!
< اتدري ما معني ان تكون السجان والمسجون في ان واحد ..!!
< اتدري لماذا صمتنا .. ولماذا وضعنا القلم في السجن ..؟؟
< لا اعتقد انك تعلم .. فيا سيادة الرئيس نحن الذين ضربنا مجلس الانجاز وسعينا لابعاد ود الياس ومجموعته .. سعينا للتغيير .. ورأينا فيك ملامح التغيير وراهنا عليك ..
< رأينا فيك ملامح مانديلا .. ومانديلا الذي اقصده رمز اخترناه للعظماء في المريخ .. لان البطولة الوحيدة التي دخلت دار المريخ حملت اسم مانديلا ..!!
< ضاع القلم في الزحام وخسرنا الرهان ..
< والان اسمع يا جمال ..
< استقيل واترك المريخ ..
< غدا نواصل .. فكونوا معنا ..........
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*علي خط النار ... معاوية صابر .. النادي يدار يا جمال .. والمريخ ليس ولاية لتحكمها ..!! 

نواصـــــل،،،،
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*



حاول الاخ جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ عبر المقابلة الاذاعية التي اجريت معه امس ان يقنع الجمهور بان ما حدث للنادي في عهده امر عادي يمكن ان يحدث في كل الاندية ..!!


< واراد السيد الرئيس ان يثبت للناس ان الازمات والمشاكل لا تهزه ولا تؤثر في مواقفه ..!!
< وقال اصبروا ..!!
< وكلمة اصبروا قالها كثيرا وما زال يرددها .. وسيظل اذا استمر رئيسا ..!!
< تحدث عن التجديد والتغيير والترقيع والترميم .. ومر مرور الكرام علي الامر (الهام) .. واعلن انه لن يستقيل ..!!
< تحدث عن الجهاز الفني الاجنبي المقتدر الذي سيتولي المهمة بعد ساعات .. وبشر بمريخ جديد .. ولم يأت بجديد ففي كل عام نفس نفس (الكلام) .. وفي كل موسم يتحدث عن الجهاز الفني المقتدر .. وعن الفريق البطل وعن وعن وعن ....!!!
< لقد كسر المريخ الرقم القياسي في التعاقد مع المدربين في عهد جمال الوالي .. فريق مدربين متعدد الجنسيات مصريين وخواجات ومن بلدنا .. وما زال جمال يتحدث عن الجهاز الفني الاجنبي المقتدر الذي سيتولي المهمة بعد ايام ..!!
< وكسر المريخ الرقم القياسي المسجل باسمه في التعاقد مع اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين .. ومازال جمال يتحدث عن وارغو والسنوات المتبقية من عقده مع المريخ ..!!
< خرجنا من المقابلة الاذاعية التي شارك فيها قادة الاذاعة الرياضية اف ام 104 بان جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي متمسك برئاسة نادي المريخ .. ويرفض الاستقالة ولا يخاف من الاقالة .. عام اخر او ربما اعوام متتالية .. !!
< فالي اين تريد ان تقود المريخ يا عزيزنا الفاضل .. الم يكفي ما حدث خلال سنوات الجفاف والاخفاق والفشل .. !!
< يريد جمال ان يثبت للناس انه لم يفشل .. يحاول المستحيل ان يقنع الناس بانه لم يفشل .. !! جرب الاولي .. ثم الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة .. ويريد ان يثبت للناس انه لم يفشل ..!!
< لقد اثبت يا جمال بالدليل والبرهان .. فارحل ..!!
< لم تفشل في التعمير .. بنيت الصرح في وقت يصعب فيه البناء .. لكنك لا تجيد بناء الفرق .. وهذا ليس عيبا .. كثيرون في انديتنا لا يجيدون هذه العملية .. ظهروا في الساحة ورحلوا .. وما تركوا خبر ..!!
< بالامس في المقابلة الاذاعية صدرت منك عبارة .. تستحق ان نتوقف عندها ..
< قلت ان حكم السودان اسهل من حكم هذه الاندية ..!!
< من قال لك ان انديتنا تحكم ..؟؟ فشتان ما بين الحكم والادارة ..!!
< النادي يدار يا جمال .. والمريخ ليس ولاية لتحكمها ..!!
< لم تدر المريخ بالطريقة التي ادير بها قبلك .. لذلك فلتت منك الامور .. وتاه الفريق (الغالي) ما بين الفنادق الفخمة والطائرات الضخمة والدولارت ..!!
< نجحت يا جمال في المجال الذي تعرفه .. اما الذي لا تعرفه فهو كيف تدير فريقا يلعب كرة القدم ..!!
< شواهد ومشاهد كثيرة لم تتوقف عندها طوال السنوات الماضية ..
< في المشهد قبل الاخير لعب دور البطولة زيسكو الزامبي .. فاز علي المريخ في الرد كاسل .. فهل يملك هذا الفريق الفقير ملعبا مثل الرد كاسل ..؟؟
< انهم لا يملكون الملاعب ولا المال .. لكن عندهم الفكر الكروي ..
< والنماذج كثيرة منها علي سبيل المثال الثنائي النيجيري هارت لاند وكانو بيلارز .. وهل يمكن ان نقارن بين ميزانية هذين الناديين مجتمعة لعشر سنوات بميزانية عام واحد للمريخ ..!؟
< لقد اخذت فرصتك وزيادة يا جمال .. فافسح المجال لغيرك .. ويمكن ان تفيد المريخ من مجلس الشوري او مجلس الشرف مثل الاندية السعودية واعتقد انك ستنجح في منصب بعيد عن العمل التنفيذي وحينها سيحفظ لك التاريخ مكانا مع العظماء امثال الراحل عبد الحميد الضو حجوج والمناضل محمد الياس محجوب وغيرهما من رموز المريخ ..!!
< وعلي الاقل ستفعل عمل المجالس الشرفية وفي وجودك سيحقق للمريخ اكبر المكاسب ..!!
< اننا لا نكرهك بل العكس صحيح .. فكما ذكرنا امس نحن اعتبرنا رئاستك للمريخ فتحا وعيدا وغد مشرق عندما جئت اول مرة ..
< سميناك جمال المريخ ووجهه المشرق عندما (جيتنا وفيك ملامحنا) ..!!
< الان يا جمال نطلب منك الرحيل لاننا نكره ان تتشوه الصورة الجميلة .. ونرفض ان تلاحقك عبارات السخط والغضب والاستياء ..
< فيا جمال .. انتهت المهمة ..!!
سطر اخير مع قريش ..!!
< حدثني الاخ الصديق عصام الحاج .. السكرتير الاقوي في تاريخ المريخ الحديث عن شخص يري انه مناسب لتولي منصب السكرتير في العهد الجديد بعد الانقلاب الشهير علي مجلس الانجازات والبطولات مجلس محمد الياس محجوب ..!!
< كانت المرة الاولي التي اختلف فيها مع عصام ..!! .. لم استوعب ان يكون قريشا من رجال المرحلة المقبلة التي ظهر فيها علي الكادر الاخ الكريم الفاتح عز الدين قبل جمال الوالي ..!!
< واصر عصام علي وجهة نظره بان محمد جعفر قريش هو الرجل المناسب لتولي منصب السكرتير .. واذكر انني اتصلت هاتفيا بالاخ محمد جعفر وطلبت مقابلته ووافق وطلب تحديد المكان .. ولا اظن انه يتذكر فقد مر علي هذا الموعد زمنا ليس بالقصير دون ان يتحقق ..!!
< وكنت قبل ان يخبرني احد الاصدقاء من جمعية نهضة المريخ لا اود ان اذكر اسمه ان قريش لا ينتمي الي النهضة .. وسألته حينها فمن اين اتي ..؟؟
< علي كل حال .. تولي محمد جعفر قريش سكرتارية نادي المريخ مثلما تولاها قبله عصام الحاج وفتحي ابراهيم عيسي .. والراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله ..
< فقدت السكرتارية في عهد قريش الكثير والكثير جدا .. لدرجة اننا في الكثير من المناسبات لا نتذكر اسم السكرتير ..!!
< وما اود ان اقوله عن هذا الرجل واغلق بعدها الصفحة ان الظروف هي التي دفعت قريش لمنصب سكرتير المريخ .. واعني بالظروف هنا حتي لا يطير الدخان ظروف المرحلة التي يعيشها المريخ تحت قيادة الرئيس جمال الوالي .. واعتقد ان قريش قد ظلم .. 
< ظلموك يا قريش .. فهل تدري من الظالم ..؟؟
< غدا نفتح موضوعا جديدا .. وربما كان الحديث عن نهضة المريخ .. ربما ..!! فكونوا معنا ..
*

----------


## asimayis

*[QUOTE=الاباتشي;32502][CENTER][SIZE="4"][COLOR="Red"]


< الان يا جمال نطلب منك الرحيل لاننا نكره ان تتشوه الصورة الجميلة .. 
انتوا منو ا !!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*[QUOTE=asimayis;32505]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاباتشي
					

[CENTER][SIZE="4"][COLOR="Red"]


< الان يا جمال نطلب منك الرحيل لاننا نكره ان تتشوه الصورة الجميلة .. 
انتوا منو ا !!!!!!!!



:1 (4):

آخر تعديل asimayis يوم 09-16-2009 في 05:08 PM. 


بعدّل في كلامك ليه؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*من هو معاوية صابر ليقرر 
ويلوي عنق الحقائق ويزيف
من هو هذا الصابر 
هل هو الذي يعمل مع رمدان 
وماذا قدم للمريخ ؟
ليتسكع بالحروف بين الصحف
تجد البعض من امثال معاوية 
كالرماد لا يستطيع ولن يستطيع ان يقدم للمريخ 
مثقال ذرة 
ومن العجب تجده يعبث بحروفه ليقرر من يكون 
رئيسا ومن يكون سكرتيرا 
هذه هي النكسة الجديدة التي باتت تجثم في ديار المريخ 
فليذهب هذا المعاوية بغث حروفه بعيدا عنا
...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الوالي باق
ولا يزال في المجلس بقية والقادم أحلى
ولا عزاء لدعاة الفتنة والتضليل
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

من هو معاوية صابر ليقرر 
ويلوي عنق الحقائق ويزيف
من هو هذا الصابر 
هل هو الذي يعمل مع رمدان 
وماذا قدم للمريخ ؟
ليتسكع بالحروف بين الصحف
تجد البعض من امثال معاوية 
كالرماد لا يستطيع ولن يستطيع ان يقدم للمريخ 
مثقال ذرة 
ومن العجب تجده يعبث بحروفه ليقرر من يكون 
رئيسا ومن يكون سكرتيرا 
هذه هي النكسة الجديدة التي باتت تجثم في ديار المريخ 
فليذهب هذا المعاوية بغث حروفه بعيدا عنا
...




يامرهف

كلنا نتفق ان الوالي انجز وعمل الكثير في المنشات والبنية التحتية ولكن في عهدة لم يسطح نجم في الملاعب 
وآخر نجم فيصل العجب .... نمني من الوالي ان يستفيد من هذا الهجوم والنقد 
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الوالي باق
ولا يزال في المجلس بقية والقادم أحلى
ولا عزاء لدعاة الفتنة والتضليل



يا استاذ شوف الكلام دا بالله بيدخل في الرأس 


*

----------


## الاباتشي

*
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*نحن الاقوي رغم الاخفاق 

مستوي الاحمر لم يكن مقنعا 

:1 (24): هذا الكلام سمعناهو كثير ومادايرين نسمعوا تاني 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاباتشي
					

نحن الاقوي رغم الاخفاق 

مستوي الاحمر لم يكن مقنعا 

:1 (24): هذا الكلام سمعناهو كثير ومادايرين نسمعوا تاني 



ستظل تسمعه دائماً وابداً لأنها الحقيقة الماثله أمامنا
أخي فلتعلم أن لكل جواد كبوه ولكل فارس هفوة
والجوكي الماهر من يتعلم من هذه الهفوة
أخي فلتعلم أننا الأقوى وقادرون على تحقيق مانصبو إليه
فقط لا تفقد الإيمان بذلك
 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قلناها ليهم كتير يا اباتشى.....لكن الوالى عاجب الجماعة........كلامك مليون فى المية......:1 (49):
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ستظل تسمعه دائماً وابداً لأنها الحقيقة الماثله أمامنا
أخي فلتعلم أن لكل جواد كبوه ولكل فارس هفوة
والجوكي الماهر من يتعلم من هذه الهفوة
أخي فلتعلم أننا الأقوى وقادرون على تحقيق مانصبو إليه
فقط لا تفقد الإيمان بذلك
 



انتو الجواد دا طوالى فى كبوة .........!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

ستظل تسمعه دائماً وابداً لأنها الحقيقة الماثله أمامنا
أخي فلتعلم أن لكل جواد كبوه ولكل فارس هفوة
والجوكي الماهر من يتعلم من هذه الهفوة
أخي فلتعلم أننا الأقوى وقادرون على تحقيق مانصبو إليه
فقط لا تفقد الإيمان بذلك 




نصبو اليه ليست اماني تتكتب علي المنتديات او تصريحات من قبل الاداريين في الصحف 

اذا اتفقنا ان نوالي الوالي لازم يتغير كل الطاقم الاداري سوا في ادارة الكرة او ماحولة 

صدقني الوالي راجل طيب ومسامح وينسي كل شي في لحظتها ولكن انحنا ماننسي اي شي 

ولازم  من الوالي ان يتعامل مع الادارة واللاعبين بالحزم ويعين دائرة كرة تعرف شغلها 

وتفرض الانضباط وترفع معنويات اللاعبين ... لو ماعمل كدا مافي داعي لجلوسة علي كرسي الرئاسة 
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

قلناها ليهم كتير يا اباتشى.....لكن الوالى عاجب الجماعة........كلامك مليون فى المية......:1 (49):



يا اياس ... الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ... وهذه حقيقة لازم من قولها 

لم نري لاعب يؤشر له بالبنان في كشف المريخ ولم يظهر نجم من اللاعبين في عهد الوالي 
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

انتو الجواد دا طوالى فى كبوة .........!!!!!!!!!!





الكلام دا بنسمعوا بعد كل نكسة واخفاق 

وزمان بنسمع بتقديم الاستقالة من قبل الوالي 

ولكن حاليا بشوف بعد كل نكسة اقالة الجهاز الفني 

طيب ليه يا والي ماتقيل نفسك 

حاول جرب مرة 
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*معاوية صابر يواصلة حديثة 



علي خط  النار ... معاوية صابر ..  جمعية نهضة المريخ الحديث ..!!
< كثر الحديث في الوسط المريخي عن جمعية النهضة .. وعن تأثيرها علي النادي .. ودورها وادوارها .. وكوادرها الظاهر منها والمستتر ..!!
< وظهرت النهضة اكثر وضوحا في مجتمع المريخ في عهد الرئيس الراحل عبد الحميد الضو حجوج .. وبرزت كتنظيم قوي يضم مجموعة من الشباب المثقفين في ذلك الحين وسببت ازعاجا لمجلس الادارة لدرجة ان السكرتير الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله وصفها بالنبت الشيطاني عبر تصريحات قوية نشرتها صحيفة (نجوم وكواكب) .. وكنت الصحفي الذي نقل تلك التصريحات العنيفة ..!!
< ونجحت النهضة بقيادة الاخ نادر ابراهيم مالك في ازاحة المجلس الذي حقق بطولة كاس الكؤوس الافريقية (كاس مانديلا) ودخل ثلاثة من اعضاء التنظيم المجلس الجديد بينهم الاخ امين عبد القادر ..
< تلك الاحداث التاريخية في مسيرة المريخ مر عليها عشرون عاما ويزيد .. وهي الفترة التي عرفنا فيها النهضة .. وتعرفنا خلالها علي زعيم التنظيم نادر مالك ..!!
< وادخلت النهضة في بداياتها ادبا جديدا وفنا راقيا في الادارة والتنظيم .. قبل ان تفقد اهم صفاتها وملامحها التي من اجلها قررت الدخول لمجتمع المريخ ..!!
< ولا انكر ابدا انني امنت بفكر النهضة واحتوتني ايدلوجيتها عندما جلست لاكثر من ثلاث ساعات مع الاخ نادر مالك في مكتبه بشركة الواح الصلب المحدودة وكان معي الاخ الصحفي الصديق عثمان نصر ..!!
< في ذلك الوقت كانت النهضة تعارض في مجلس المريخ من جهة وتساند الالماني ارنست رودر في عمله وتوفر له كل المعينات .. وساهمت بقدر كبير في الحصول علي كاس مانديلا .. وضربت مثلا رائعا في العمل من اجل المصلحة العامة .. بل انها انتظرت حتي حطت البطولة الجوية رحالها بامدرمان ثم حدث بعد ذلك التغيير ..!!
< وكبرت النهضة كتنظيم في مجتمع المريخ .. والتف حولها المثقفون من ابناء النادي ودخلت في صراع طويل مع عدد من القيادات من بينهم الاخ الكريم محمد الياس محجوب ..!!
< فشلت ادارات المريخ المختلفة في التعامل مع النهضة او بمعني اخر في ترويض قادتها اذا جاز التعبير حتي جاءت مرحلة مهمة في تاريخ هذا التنظيم شكلت منعطفا خطيرا في تاريخ المريخ الحديث .. تمثلت في حلف غير معلن مع سكرتير نادي المريخ عصام الحاج .. واصبح مكتبه مركزا للتجمع يرتاده شباب النهضة من بينهم عضو المجلس الحالي حسن يوسف ..!!
< هذا الحلف غير المعلن اعطي عصام الحاج قوة هائلة واستطاع ان يتغلب بها علي محمد الياس نائب الرئيس ..
< في هذا الصدد لابد ان اعود بالذاكرة الي الوراء قليلا واحكي قصة تسجيل اللاعب فتحي نيالا احد المع نجوم التسجيلات في ذلك الوقت لان الحلف الذي تحدثت عنه كان سببا في دخول هذا اللاعب الموهوب كشف المريخ ..!!
< ولاول مرة ساكشف معلومات كانت خافية علي مجتمع المريخ .. فلولا تدخل الشهيد احمد يوسف احد الرموز التي لن ننساها في تاريخ المريخ لما تم هذا التسجيل ..!!
< تم تقسيم المهام للحصول علي اوراق فتحي .. وانهي الاخ الصديق الطيب محمد احمد العملية الاولي بنجاح تام .. بل انهاها بنسبة 80٪ وتبقت مرحلة اخيرة .. وكنت شاهد العصر عليها ..!!
< الخطوة الاخيرة ان يتحدث محمد الياس محجوب مع زعيم الاهلي مدني محمد الحاج محمود عبر (هاتفي الجوال) ليبارك انتقال اللاعب ..
< اتصلت بالاخ محمد الياس .. والرجل بطبعه لا يبالغ في دفع حوافز اللاعبين .. تلك كانت سياسته .. واراد ان يخفض القيمة .. ودار بيننا حوار .. وخفت ان يفسد الصفقة التي سهرنا من اجلها الليالي ..
< اغلقت الهاتف الجوال .. وكانت مثل هذه النوعية من الهواتف المحمولة نادرة لظهور الموبايل حديثا في السودان .. وهو ملك لصحيفة القمة التي تشرفت بالعمل فيها .. والصحيفة مملوكة للاخ الامين البرير الذي كان رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي بالهلال ايام المتواليات ..
< نقلت ما دار بيني وودالياس للشهيد احمد يوسف وطلب مني الانتظار حتي تاتيني مكالمة من عصام الحاج وبالفعل استقبلت المكالمة .. ونجحت العملية بدرجة امتياز وكسب المريخ لاعبا فذا .. وهذا مثل قصدت ان اضربه لاكشف لونا جميلا زاهيا من الوان جمعية نهضة المريخ ..!!
< مرت الايام .. ودخل تنظيم النهضة شباب من مختلف الالوان كان بينهم الاخ كمال دحية .. ولكمال قصص كثيرة لم يحن الوقت لذكرها وحتما سنفرد لها مساحات في المستقبل القريب ..
< تغيرت ملامح التنظيم .. وانشغل قادته في الزمن الحديث بامور اخري غير تلك التي رسمت بحنكة وعناية بواسطة رجال متمرسين ..
< وابتعد عن النهضة اهل التنظيم الاوائل .. بل ان امين عبد القادر الذي كان مع نادر في الايام الاولي .. اضاع علي المريخ منصبا مهما وهو سكرتارية الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .. وذلك عندما طلب منه مجلس الادارة في ذلك الوقت الترشيح في الانتخابات في قائمة الدكتور كمال شداد .. ولم يفعل .. واضطر شداد للاستعانة بمجدي شمس الدين ليتولي المهمة .. وتولاها الي يومنا هذا .. ثم عاد امين ليبحث عن مقعد بعد ضياع الفرصة ولم يجده ..
< والتنظيم الحالي الذي قدم متوكل احمد علي وحسن يوسف لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ لا يعبر عن النهضة ولا يمثل الا نفسه ..
< وبعدما كانت النهضة سلاحا يضرب من اجل مصلحة المريخ .. اصبحت سلاحا برصاص فشنك .. لا يخدم القضية التي صاغ من اجلها القادة الاوائل اروع المذكرات ..
< لقد فقدنا تنظيما هو الاول والاخير في تاريخ المريخ .. لم يأت الزمان بمثله حتي الان .. واعتقد ان من اسباب الفشل الذي لاحق الرئيس جمال الوالي في السنوات الماضية هو النهضة نفسها لانها لم تقم بالدور المطلوب مثلما كانت تفعل في العهود السابقة .. ولو انها فعلت لشهدنا ازهي فترات العمل الاداري بالمريخ في عهد الوالي ..
< غدا نواصل بدون فواصل ...!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*




برصاص فشنك 





وكتب اماسا من قبل 





قنابل نووية





الظاهر انو المريخ تحول لمنطقة حرب
لكن من اجل الحقيقة 
ان حديث معاوية اليوم فيه كثيراً من الحقائق
فليسير علي هذه الوتيرة 
...

*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

[color=#ff0000
ان حديث معاوية اليوم فيه كثيراً من الحقائق
فليسير علي هذه الوتيرة 
...[/color]




اخي مرهف لكل كاتب رائه ... نتفق معة في بعض النقاط ونتختلف معه في بعض النقاط 

سوف اواصل في ملف الصحفي معاوية صابر حتي يصل صوتنا الي مانصبو الية 
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*

علي خط النار ... معاوية صابر ...الاعلام المريخي السالب 



تداول مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه الشهير الاخير ملف الهزيمة النكراء التي تعرض لها الفريق من غريمه التقليدي الهلال في الجولة الخامسة بربع نهائي بطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال .. مرفقة معها ملفات هزائم اخري بالداخل والخارج وتعرف علي الاسباب حسب القرارات التي صدرت التي من بينها الاعلام المريخي السالب ..!!


< اتفق كثيرون مع مجلس المريخ في هذه الجزئية .. وذهب البعض الي ابعد من ذلك بكثير وحمل الاعلام السالب مسؤولية التدهور المريع الذي اصاب المريخ في المواسم السابقة وتحديدا في الموسم الحالي ..
< من الصعب ان نتفق مع مجلس المريخ اتفاقا كاملا في هذه الجزئية .. فنحن بحكم الانتماء لقبيلة الاعلاميين جزء من القضية ..!!
< فاذا اتفقنا معهم فنحن من وجهة نظرهم سلبيون .. واذا اختلفنا فنحن من وجهة النظر العامة سلبيون في تحديد وجهة نظرنا حول ما ذهب اليه المجلس ..!!
< وكنا كما ذكر الاخ الاستاذ علم الدين هاشم نتوقع ان يحدد المجلس الاعلام السالب بالاسم .. او بالاسماء اذا كانت هناك مجموعة من الاسماء وليس اسما واحدا ..!!
< من وجهة نظري فان بعض الاعلام .. او فلنقل بدون تحظات او تستر اعلامي بعينه هو الاخ مزمل ابو القاسم كان يكتب بلغة صورت للجمهور ان المريخ اقوي من برشلونة .. واشبه بفريق الاحلام .. وذاك شكل من الاشكال الصحفية متوفر في الصحافة الرياضية .. ومن المفترض الا يؤثر في القائمين علي امر النادي ..!!
< وسار علي درب مزمل مجموعة ليست بالقليلة من الصحفيين بينهم اسماء كبيرة .. ومارست نفس الطريقة في الكتابة واتخذوا المساحات المخصصة لهم في الصحف المختلفة منابر لاطلاق غاز التخدير بغير وعي وادراك .. 
< وانخدع الجمهور الاحمر الكبير بكتاباتهم .. واصطدم بالواقع المرير في المستطيل الاخضر عندما تكشفت العيوب وظهرت الثغرات ..!!
< من حق اي ناقد في الدنيا ان يكتب ما يراه مناسبا من الكتابات .. فلكل عين يري بها .. ويري انها تنظر افضل من الاخرين ..!!
< من وجهة نظري ان السلبية لم تكن في تلك العيون بقدرما كانت في مركز العيون ..!!
< واعني بمركز العيون اولئك الذين يديرون النادي من كتابات الصحافة .. الذين تحركهم تلك الاقلام وتحرك قراراتهم ..!!
< الذين ارتضوا لانفسهم ان يفكر لهم اصحاب الاقلام .. ويرسموا لهم خارطة الطريق ..!!
< وكل اثر تركه الاعلام في المريخ يتحمله الذين يديرون النادي اكثر من الذي وضعه سواء كان ذلك بالتخدير او حتي بالتمرير مع اخرين في اكثر من منبر ..!!
< والمنطق عند اهل المنطق يفرض علينا ان نحاسب من تأثر .. وليس من اثر ..!!
< فالذين كتبوا لم يفرضوا كتاباتهم .. لكن الوضع الذي يسود في النادي فرض علي قادته ان يكونوا كذلك ..
< فاذا كان الرفض خوفا .. فهذه مصيبة .. واذا كان اقتناعا فهذه ايضا مصيبة .. وهنا لا يحق لمن خاف واقتنع ان يطلق الاتهامات ..
< واري بعيني الناقدة ان السلبية التي وردت في بيان المريخ او قراراته اضيفت الي قرارات كثيرة سالبة صدرت من نفس الاشخاص ..!!
< اما متي يكون الاعلام سالبا .. وكيف يكون موجبا .. فهذا فصل كبير في كتاب الصحافة لن يستطيع ان يتحدث عنه الا الصحفيون ..!!
< واعلم ان مجلس المريخ متمثلا في كل قادته المحترمين ليس فيه من يملك الحق والقدرة لتقييم عمل الصحافة ..!!
< لكن من حق الصحافة ان تقيم عمل المجلس لانه يدخل ضمن اختصاصاتها ..!!
< وبصفتي من اهل الصحافة استطيع ان اقيم عمل الصحافيين ..!! وكتاباتهم السالبة والموجبة ..
< واري بعيني وليس بعين المجلس ان مزمل واخرين سودوا الصفحات بكتابات سالبة ..!!
< السلبية التي اعنيها تتمثل في الصورة غير الحقيقية للمريخ .. فهو طوال عهد جمال لم يكن جميلا ..!!
< وحتي بطولة الدوري الممتاز التي حصل عليها ساهمت فيها عوامل كثيرة ساعدت في ترجيح كفة المريخ علي نده التقليدي الهلال وحولت البطولة من العرضة شمال الي العرضة جنوب ..!!




< غدا نواصل بدون فواصل ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بس فالحين في النقد والكلام المعسول والبكاء بدموع التماسيح ..
معاوية صابر من أفشل صحافيي المريخ .. 
الصحافي الذي يربط قلمه بالكسب المادي لا تنطبق عليه صفة الفشل بفحسب بل يعتبر خاسئ وحاقد وأضل سبيلا
أي صحافي مريخي تسول له نفسه بالكتابة في صحيفة قوووووون عليه مراجعة مريخيته !!!
أي صحافي مريخي يكتب لأجل رضى رمضان أحمد السيد المريخ منه براء ..
حتى علم الدين وعبده قابل لم يستطيعا طوال فترتهما بصحيفة قووون أن يقفا في وجه سخرية مانشيتات رمضان ضد المريخ ..
اذهبوا يا حثالة قوون المريخ منكم برااااااااء ..
*

----------


## الاباتشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بس فالحين في النقد والكلام المعسول والبكاء بدموع التماسيح ..
معاوية صابر من أفشل صحافيي المريخ .. 
الصحافي الذي يربط قلمه بالكسب المادي لا تنطبق عليه صفة الفشل بفحسب بل يعتبر خاسئ وحاقد وأضل سبيلا
أي صحافي مريخي تسول له نفسه بالكتابة في صحيفة قوووووون عليه مراجعة مريخيته !!!
أي صحافي مريخي يكتب لأجل رضى رمضان أحمد السيد المريخ منه براء ..
حتى علم الدين وعبده قابل لم يستطيعا طوال فترتهما بصحيفة قووون أن يقفا في وجه سخرية مانشيتات رمضان ضد المريخ ..
اذهبوا يا حثالة قوون المريخ منكم برااااااااء ..



اخي احمد الحبر انحنا حاليا لانتكلم عن فشل ونجاح هذا الصحفي 

نتحدث عن اهم العيوب التي صاحبت المجلس الحالي والاخفاقات في دائرة الكرة ومن عين هذه الدائرة 

وبمزيدا من حصر هذه الاخفاقات والعيوب نتحدث عن اصلاحها 

هل وضع المريخ الحالي يعجبك ياحمد الحبر 

بالتأكيد لا والف لا 
*

----------

